# Demultiplexor a partir de un decodificador decimal



## Celia_22 (May 24, 2008)

Pues tengo un problema teorico que pide: Realizar un demultiplexor a partir de un decodificador decimal activo por ceros.

Mi problema viene en q no se como escojer las entradas de seleccon ni la entrada de datos. Habria una entrada de datos y tres entradas de seleccion pero no tengo ni idea de como escojerlas  

Saludos y muchas gracias si alguien me ayuda


----------



## MaMu (May 24, 2008)

No entiendo tu problema, porque vos misma lo estas respondiendo.
La entrada de datos no varía, lo que varia es la salida según las entradas de selección, por lo que, al variar las entradas de selección varia la salida. Por eso Demultiplexa. Cada combinación de entrada de selección se corresponde a una salida posible del Demultiplexor.
No se si esto responde a tu interrogante, quizas no logro interpretar bien tu duda.

Saludos


----------



## Celia_22 (May 25, 2008)

Voy a intentar explicarlo un poco mejor.

El decodificador decimal tiene 4 entradas(I0, I1, I2 y I3), para hacer un demultiplexor a partir de el hay que elejir cuales de esas entradas I0, I1, I2 y I3 seran las entradas de seleccion y cuala sera la entrada de datos. Mi pregunta es como elijo cada una o es indifernete cual elejir?

Gracias x la contestacion.


----------



## MaMu (May 25, 2008)

Que decodificador es? por lo que dices, pareciera ser uno con entrada BCD y salida Decimal.


----------



## Celia_22 (May 25, 2008)

Exacto, esta es su tabla de verdad solo que el q pide el problema es activo por ceros y el de la tabla es activo por unos.

http://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=001ci2.jpg


----------



## MaMu (May 25, 2008)

A ver, activo por ceros te referis a la salida? de ser asi, buscas un decodificador cuyas salidas esten negadas, para ejemplificarte uno, te cito al 74LS42, podes bajar su hoja de datos y ver la tabla de verdad, sus salidas siempre son 1, salvo la activa cuyo valor lógico es 0.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 25, 2008)

el DECODIFICADOR entra un codigo (digamos bcd) y sale en digamos decimal 
4 entradas y 16 salidas

el DEMULTIPLEXOR:
selecciona una salida y a esa le manda el dato de entrada.

tambien me parece dificil por que el decodificador es combinacional pero el demultiplexor creo que se maneja con un ck (supongo)  .

*ojo, estoy adivinando, conozco la teoria pero no los he usado * 
supongamos en ambos casos de 16 salidas y chips basicos , *sin funciones especiales *.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

con un decodificador   no creo que se pueda hacer un demultiplexor 
no tengo la entrada de datos y si el multiplexor tiene FF en cada salida  menos aun y que el deco solo activa una salida.

-----------------------------------------------------------
con un demultiplexor si podria hacer un decodificador, supongamos salida activa con cero como piden 

en el dato pongo cero 
en cada cK pongo todas las sal en 1 y que me ponga en cero solo la seleccionada.


----------



## Ardogan (May 25, 2008)

Bueno, la tabla de un decodificador y la de un demux son similares en todo (si uno plantea la del mux con los valores posibles de la entrada de datos).
La diferencia va a ser que en el demux tenemos la mitad de las salidas que en el deco, a igual cantidad de entradas: en un deco de 4 a 16 correspondería un demux de 3 a 8.
Entonces, tenemos dos salidas del deco por cada una del demux.
Si tomo la entrada de datos del demux como I3 (siguiendo la tabla que publicaste), me quedarían I0, I1 e I2 como las de selección. Viendo la tabla, para I0 = I1 = I2 = 0  me interesaría que la salida del demux sea 0 si I3 es 0, y 1 si I3 es 1. Bueno, veo la tabla y Q1 cumple con eso. Entonces la salida 0 del demux sería directamente Q1.
Similarmente, Q3 sería la salida 1 del demux, Q5 la salida 2, hasta llegar a Q9 la salida 4.
Sería un demux incompleto, es decir, no sería un demux con 3 entradas de seleccióny 8 salidas, sino un demux con 2 entradas de selección más una combinación extra, y 5 salidas.

Resumiendo: 

entrada de datos del demux: I3
entradas de selección: I0, I1, I2
salidas: Q1, Q3, Q5, Q7, Q9
-----------------------------------------------
     ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Feliz día de la patria canejo!       
(un poco tarde, mejor tarde que nunca)


----------



## DonGato (May 31, 2009)

Hola, la tabla de verdad expuesta por Celia22 no corresponde a ningún demultiplexor real.
Se puede utilizar el SN74159 que tiene 24 pines:

4 pines de entrada de datos  (como en el caso de la tabla expuesta: I0, I1, I2, I3).
2 pines de entradas de selección.
16 pines de datos de salida (en el caso de la tabla expuesta  sólo se requieren 10 salidas: desde Q0, hasta Q9 ).
1 pin de alimentación Vcc.
1 pin para la tierra GND.

El problema es que el SN74159 activa con ceros, y en el caso de la tabla requerida necesitamos que active con unos.
Para ello se podría utilizar el negador 7404.

Adjunto aquí la hoja de datos del SN74159.


----------



## DonGato (May 31, 2009)

Hola.
Tengo una consulta.
Necesito un demultiplexor de 4 a 16, pero que active con unos.
No debo utilizar negadores.
¿Conoce alguien alguno?
Gracias por la atención.


----------



## elena (Jun 8, 2009)

hola:
yo tengo una duda, pero es sobre un multiplexor, la verdad no se muy bn sobre su configuracion, he estado buscando, me podrian hechar la mano un poco, porfavor, gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 8, 2009)

Pero cual es la duda?


----------



## elena (Jun 8, 2009)

bueno, perdon, a lo mejor no se supe explicar muy bien. Lo que pasa es que no se cual es la configuracion del demultiplexor, (me equivoqué porque habia puesto multiplexor ) mmm no se si es el 74147 o el 74156, lo quiero para 1 entrada y 8 salidas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2009)

Si... andas confundida  , por que tenias razon al principio, si lo que buscas es 1 entrada y 8 salidas entonces estas buscando un demultiplexor, solo que los que me diste son multiplexores de 8 entradas a 1 salida, por lo que no te sirven

Puedes usar el 74LS138, poner el pin G2B a tierra y usar el pin G2A como entrada de señal (o viceversa), en los pines CBA seleccionas en que salida pondras el dato que tienes a la entrada


----------



## elena (Jun 9, 2009)

gracias q lindo chico3001 por tu ayuda ... espero que me sirva, pero gracias de todos modos


----------

